# First Cheese Smoke



## tralarge (Mar 6, 2017)

IMG_0526.JPG



__ tralarge
__ Mar 6, 2017






Gouda, 3yr Aged white Cheddar, blue cheese.... 
used Amazen smoker Apple pellets for three hours... doesn't taste real good... hope the super strong smoke mellows out. Could I have done something wrong?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2017)

I rest me cheese for a month before eating.  

It will mellow and get better with time.

I have some almost a year old.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2017)

Your cheese looks real good!

Yes it will mellow with time.

Al


----------



## hillbilly jim (Mar 7, 2017)

Great color! As for the taste, some people have to get used to it. Be patient.

And like mentioned, let it rest awhile. Put it in a ziplok, date it and stick it in the frig. Try a bite or two every week or so and you'll start to notice a change.

I smoke quarter pound sticks for 12 to 16 hours with hickory pellets and I got people campin' on my door step waitin' on it.


----------



## tralarge (Mar 7, 2017)

Hillbilly Jim said:


> Great color! As for the taste, some people have to get used to it. Be patient.
> 
> And like mentioned, let it rest awhile. Put it in a ziplok, date it and stick it in the frig. Try a bite or two every week or so and you'll start to notice a change.
> 
> I smoke quarter pound sticks for 12 to 16 hours with hickory pellets and I got people campin' on my door step waitin' on it.



When you smoke for 12-16 hrs, does the cheese take longer to mellow out?


----------



## lemans (Mar 7, 2017)

When I smoke cheese over night , the next am I vac PAC and put it to sleep for at least a month!!! It has to mellow out!!! Otherwise it like licking an ashtray!!!


----------



## pa42phigh (Mar 7, 2017)

tralarge said:


> When you smoke for 12-16 hrs, does the cheese take longer to mellow out?


That's a great ???


----------



## sauced (Mar 7, 2017)

I only smoke my cheeses for about 2 -3 hours. Always comes out real tasty, after waiting a few of weeks. Never tried that long 12-16 hour smoke. Cheese is not overpowered with the smoke?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2017)

tralarge said:


> When you smoke for 12-16 hrs, does the cheese take longer to mellow out?


My cheeses are often smoked ± 15 hours using a very thin, clean, cool smoke. The idea is to allow the smoke to complement the cheese flavor not overpower it so much that it cannot be consumed immediately, no mellowing required. As most of my cheeses are several years old when they are smoked, it is my requirement that it has an exceptional taste immediately, or after further aging, no guesswork involved. Cheese can be smoked again if more smoke flavor is desired.

You will find that many deliberately over smoke their cheese, then let it rest in hopes it will turn out good. If this works for them, that is good, it's just not how I would want to smoke a 9 year old cheddar. 

T


----------



## toysejr (Mar 7, 2017)

tralarge said:


> Gouda, 3yr Aged white Cheddar, blue cheese....
> used Amazen smoker Apple pellets for three hours... doesn't taste real good... hope the super strong smoke mellows out. Could I have done something wrong?


Great Looking Cheese ..


----------



## biaviian (May 7, 2017)

I have three hunks of blue cheese, along with others that I am going to smoke.  I do wonder, how did the blue cheese turn out?  That is one cheese I haven't smoked.


----------



## noxwaste (May 16, 2017)

I have nothing to contribute to the Op's question, but I wanted to drop in and say I can't wait to make my own cheese and smoke it, and then add that cheese into my sausage. It's like the holy trinity coming together (homemade sausage, cheese, and smoke)... Now all I need is the home grown jalapenos, and holy hot damn...


----------

